# GPS malfunction...Just spins "Starting navigation"



## LadyR (Apr 25, 2019)

I couldn't find a thread for this. Maybe it's called something else. Maybe I'm the only sad person with this problem. I bought the 2018 Tiguan last spring. It's just about a year old now. But since I've owned it I have have this sporadic problem with the navigation. On occasion it won't connect. It just spins as though it's searching. It'll do that the entire the time the car is running. If I stop the car and restart, it might start working.. or it might not. I had the car to the dealership back in February for a recall. It was working when I arrived so the mechanic had little to go on but he fiddled with a couple of things and couldn't find a problem. After I paid I went out to start the car and it did it so I went back in and dragged the guy out to the car to see it for himself. He believed it was the console located in glove box. He tried changing the SD card but to no effect so a replacement for that console was ordered. Well, finally got around to having it installed this morning and I had high hopes until I started the car again this afternoon and found its still not working right. I'm pretty disappointed. I believe (not 100% sure) than when it fails to connect like this, it also prevents me from using the GPS on my iPhone with Apple Play, through the screen. Anyone have this problem.. Anyone know where the problem is located?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Affects your phone too? Just can't get a GPS signal? Have you angered an electronic warfare officer in the air force?


----------



## LadyR (Apr 25, 2019)

socialD said:


> Affects your phone too? Just can't get a GPS signal? Have you angered an electronic warfare officer in the air force?


No sorry.. I checked today and the phone GPS still works. Annoying though. Especially since my husband lost and entire morning at work to take the car to the dealership and hour away to have them "fix" it.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Does this ever happen with the map/nav in the center display or only with the intrument cluster?
I vaguely recall I've seen that before, toggling the map back and forth back to center then back to intrument, I think, has resolved it. But I don't use the care nav much at all with CarPlay my go-to nav.


----------



## LadyR (Apr 25, 2019)

gerardrjj said:


> Does this ever happen with the map/nav in the center display or only with the intrument cluster?
> I vaguely recall I've seen that before, toggling the map back and forth back to center then back to intrument, I think, has resolved it. But I don't use the care nav much at all with CarPlay my go-to nav.


I don't think I can toggle it. It just simply doesn't connect with the GPS signal. I really think that's the issue. But it's weird that it works sometimes but then not others. And location has nothing to do with it. Sometimes I leave my driveway and its working and other times it's not working.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

LadyR said:


> I don't think I can toggle it. It just simply doesn't connect with the GPS signal. I really think that's the issue. But it's weird that it works sometimes but then not others. And location has nothing to do with it. Sometimes I leave my driveway and its working and other times it's not working.


So, you have checked the antenna connection under the rear seat?


----------

